# [SOLVED] bluetooth init script started, but device hci0 down

## andi456

Hi,

recently my bluetooth dongle has refused to work, although I haven't changed anything. So the bluetooth init script is being executed on startup.

lsusb returns:

```

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)

```

hciconfig -a shows:

```

hci0:   Type: BR/EDR  Bus: USB

        BD Address: 00:15:83:48:28:E7  ACL MTU: 310:10  SCO MTU: 64:8

        DOWN 

        RX bytes:1586 acl:0 sco:0 events:55 errors:0

        TX bytes:941 acl:0 sco:0 commands:54 errors:0

        Features: 0xff 0xff 0x8f 0xfe 0x9b 0xff 0x59 0x83

        Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3 

        Link policy: RSWITCH HOLD SNIFF PARK 

        Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT 

```

After running hciconfig hci0 up, hciconfig -a returns:

```

hci0:   Type: BR/EDR  Bus: USB

        BD Address: 00:15:83:48:28:E7  ACL MTU: 310:10  SCO MTU: 64:8

        UP RUNNING PSCAN 

        RX bytes:2111 acl:0 sco:0 events:81 errors:0

        TX bytes:1535 acl:0 sco:0 commands:80 errors:0

        Features: 0xff 0xff 0x8f 0xfe 0x9b 0xff 0x59 0x83

        Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3 

        Link policy: RSWITCH HOLD SNIFF PARK 

        Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT 

        Name: 'nichtsdestotrotz-0'

        Class: 0x000104

        Service Classes: Unspecified

        Device Class: Computer, Desktop workstation

        HCI Version: 2.1 (0x4)  Revision: 0x149c

        LMP Version: 2.1 (0x4)  Subversion: 0x149c

        Manufacturer: Cambridge Silicon Radio (10)

```

If I run /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart, and run hciconfig -a once again, I end up with the first output, the device being down.

Maybe there's some misconfiguration somewhere, but I haven't found something on the net so far.

Any help will be appreciated.

Regards, Andreas

----------

## andi456

The problem occured because of the incompatibility between bluedevil 1.3.2 and bluez 5.15. So unmasking libbluedevil and bluedevil solved the problem.

Regards Andreas

----------

## yzg

I have the same problem after the upgrade.  It cannot incompatibility with bluedevil since I do not have bluedevil installed on the computer.

I found this error message in the log "Sap driver initialization failed".Last edited by yzg on Wed Mar 12, 2014 1:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mhex

same here

```

Mar 14 14:36:03 tp kernel: usb 1-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Mar 14 14:36:03 tp kernel: usb 1-1.4: Product: BCM20702A0

Mar 14 14:36:03 tp kernel: usb 1-1.4: Manufacturer: Broadcom Corp

Mar 14 14:36:03 tp kernel: usb 1-1.4: SerialNumber: 083E8EE431E8

Mar 14 14:36:03 tp bluetoothd[30930]: Sap driver initialization failed.

Mar 14 14:36:03 tp bluetoothd[30930]: sap-server: Operation not permitted (1)

```

since Kernel 3.12.13?

----------

